# portmaster...



## d_mon (Mar 19, 2012)

*A*s user:


```
cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster/ && make install clean
/usr/ports/port-mgmt/portmaster: No such file or directory
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2012)

Do you actually have a ports tree? See portsnap(8).


----------



## d_mon (Mar 19, 2012)

```
# pkg_add -r portsnap

error unable to get ftp:// xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx file unavailable(file not found,no access)

pkg_add: unable to fetch xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx by URL
```

tia!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2012)

It's part of the base OS, there's no port needed to install it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 19, 2012)

Read the Handbook ..... http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html


----------



## d_mon (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks! *G*ot it this way:


```
# portsnap fetch
```


```
# portsnap extract
```


```
# portsnap update
```


----------



## phoenix (Mar 19, 2012)

d_mon said:
			
		

> *A*s user:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Wrong directory.  It's port*s*-mgmt.  Note the error message about the directory is missing the "s".


----------

